# New Uber App Update. Beware!



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

So, this is as of today 2/25/2019
FUber has added this "Add analytics events"
Beware of your internet browsing. 









This is an explanation.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I don't think they'll be happy with my porn preferences.


----------



## imprezzive (Feb 26, 2019)

Pretty sure this is more to do with tracking and reporting how people are using the app rather than your web history ?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I don't think they'll be happy with my porn preferences.


Uber and small woodsy animals.....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Uber and small woodsy animals.....


Uber big "Ahem" and Uber small "Ahem"


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Uber big "Ahem" and Uber small "Ahem"


I kinda wish Uber browsed our phones, I'd be surfing the worst part of the web just to imagine some poor uber employee having to go through my history. Then I'd wonder how long before they deactivated me for "disturbing browsing history".


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Then I'd wonder how long before they deactivated me for "disturbing browsing history".


Or for "Conduct unbecoming of a rideshare driver" :biggrin:


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Or for "Conduct unbecoming of a rideshare driver" :biggrin:


Oh, youbecoming alright.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> So, this is as of today 2/25/2019
> FUber has added this "Add analytics events"
> Beware of your internet browsing.
> View attachment 300233
> ...


" NEW AND EXCITING SPYWARE "!!!

" FIX IT TILL ITS BROKE "!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> Oh, youbecoming alright.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

B


TXUbering said:


> I kinda wish Uber browsed our phones, I'd be surfing the worst part of the web just to imagine some poor uber employee having to go through my history. Then I'd wonder how long before they deactivated me for "disturbing browsing history".


Big Brother.

Deactivate you for Relegious & Political Beliefs !

COMING SOON.

UNLIMITED PERSECUTION !


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I kinda wish Uber browsed our phones, I'd be surfing the worst part of the web just to imagine some poor uber employee having to go through my history. Then I'd wonder how long before they deactivated me for "disturbing browsing history".


Or maybe you'd get matched with Pax with "similar interests"


----------



## Let's be a Lady Tonight (Mar 1, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> So, this is as of today 2/25/2019
> FUber has added this "Add analytics events"
> Beware of your internet browsing.
> View attachment 300233
> ...


With the new ap they sent a service agreement which doesn't download and prevents me from using the ap or being able to get trips or work. Without approval of the service agreement only available in the ap, the ap locks up and doesn't work. I went through technical support and was told today after deleting and re downloading the ap at least 7 or 8 times I would have to go to a Uber green light hub in Atlanta 2 hours away to get someone to look at the application to fix it.


----------

